#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-09
<Stiwy> Cawte ubuntaci, poradil by mi niekto kusa? V praci robim Solaris administratora a sef teraz odomna vyzaduje aby som sa naucil nejaky jazyk, co myslite, k unixu/linuxu/atd. ktory jazyk by bol najlepsi na zaciatok? java, perl, python, php, c++ pripadne iny?
<FrostyX> bry ranko
<Stiwy_> cawte lidicky, je tu nejako ticho, co to?
<FrostyX> cau
<FrostyX> vsak ses pred tremi minutami pripojil
<Stiwy_> ee, pripojeny som od asi 10tej :-) len ma to odpojilo, webirc :-) tak som sa musel reconnectnut
<FrostyX> aha :)
<FrostyX> ja se pripojil pred chvili. videl jsem te jen se pripojit
<Stiwy_> Je tu niekto, kto sa vyzna, resp. ma prehlad v perl/python/c++/php/java ? Potreboval by som poradit, s ktorym jazykom je najlepsie zacat, v praci odomna chce sef, aby som sa naucil nejaky jazyk a je mu jedno aky :-D
<Stiwy_> asi tak 8 rokov dozadu som robil este s turbo c, ale to uz je davno, takze by som musel ist uplne od zaciatku
<FrostyX> no ono dost zalezi co by si v tom chtel delat. jsou to dost rozdilne jazyky
<FrostyX> jako zamerenim
<Stiwy_> no, som solaris administrator, takze najlepsie nieco co viem vyuzit v administracii
<FrostyX> tzn pokud si nedelas webovou administraci, php ti bude na nic.
<Stiwy_> njn, neviem, zatial mi najlepsie vychadza c++, len sa neviem rozhodnut, ci nakoniec nebude lepsia volba perl ci python nakolko su to novsie jazyky ako C
<FrostyX> no C je o hodne tezsi nez takovej perl ...
<FrostyX> idealne si vem vyhody perlu a vyhody C++, porovnej a srovnej si to s tim, co bys vlastne potreboval
<Stiwy_> hmmm, a viem ho dobre vyuzit aj v mojom obore? Aj ked zatial som sa pri administracii nestretol s moznostou nieco programovat, uplne som si vystacil s nejakym bash scriptom, ale zas sef je sef a znalost jazyka by mi zvysila plat :-D
<FrostyX> no tipoval bych, ze bys ten perl vyuzil presne na ty veci, co ted vyuzivas bash. 
<FrostyX> jednoduche veci se v tom pisou opravdu skvele. si neco jednoducheho na zkousku muzes napsat :)
<Stiwy_> jj uz hladam nejake dobre navody :-)
<Stiwy_> dikes za radu
<Stiwy_> este taka otazka, a co python? niekde som videl napisane, ze je jednoduchsi ako c++ aj ako perl
<FrostyX> s pythonem jsem se nikdy v zivote nesetkal, takze k tomu ti radsi nic rikat nebudu :-D
<FrostyX> Ja jsem nedavno psal v perlu jeden skript a uplne jsem si vystacil s http://www.abclinuxu.cz/clanky/programovani/programujeme-v-perlu-i a http://www.abclinuxu.cz/clanky/programovani/programujeme-v-perlu-ii (psal jsem v perlu poprve)
<Stiwy_> super, vdaka za ten navod, vyzera vpohode :-)
<_hubert_> Caute. :)
<freax> _hubert_: cau..
<freax> A computer is like air conditioning. It becomes useless when you open Windows... :-D
<FrostyX> caute :)
<freax> FrostyX: cau :)
<_hubert_> caute, heledte, muzu tedkon, bez reinstallu udelat partition na /home a udelat na nej takovy pripojny bod?
<freax> _hubert_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<rabgulo> pekny den prajem.
<rabgulo> prosim, poradili by ste niekto ohladom vpn-ky? potrebujem nastavit klient.
<freax> rabgulo: dobrej :) co ti presne nefunguje nebo nejde nastavit?
<rabgulo> na serveri je l2tp/ipsec (teda openswan) a developeri sa na to normalne pripajaju, akurat ze takmer vseci maju win. a ja neviem rozbehat klienta s ubuntu.
<rabgulo> ktore samozrejme jeden z nich pouziva. mam moznost vytvorit trebars aj "nove pripojenie" v ipsec-u. hlavne aby mu to fungovalo. uz som premyslal, ze nasadim openvpn. ale toto uz bezi a je to nastavene. zial sa v tom moc nevyznam, nastavoval to iny clovek.
<_hubert_> Ja jdu na ten reinstall. Ale.. Jste tu nekdo, kdo mi rekne, kolik minimalne by mel mit oddil na system?
<FrostyX> ja mam 10G
<FrostyX> tak ne. mam 15G a volnych 7.5
<FrostyX> a mam tam vsechno krom /home
<_hubert_> No, ja dam taky tech patnact. Jeste otazecka... Neni na netu klient, kterym se da pripojit na freenode? Kdybych mel problemy, hopnu sem, instalace na liveCD je zbytecna...
<FrostyX> urcite je, ale zadnyho neznam. zkus pogooglit
<_hubert_> Jo jo, tak zatim zdar. :D 
<_hubert_> To zase bude prace..
<_hubert_> Ma byt /home primarni, nebo logicka?
<_hubert_> Jako bych slysel logicka. :D
<FrostyX> primarni ;)
<_hubert_> A doprdele. :D Co ted s tim?
<_hubert_> Notak, ja bych fakt potreboval vedet, jak to vymenit..
<FrostyX> no to ale ja nevim :-D
<FrostyX> zalezi jak ses dostal daleko pri te instalaci
<_hubert_> To, uz je po ni...
<FrostyX> a normalne ti to funguje ?
<_hubert_> Nemelo by?
<FrostyX> ja nevim. jestli ti to funguje, tak to neres :)
<_hubert_> Oukej, zatim. :D
<_hubert_> Obavam se, ze se neco nepovedlo.. :( :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<_hubert_> Je to divne... "Diskovy nastroj" ukazuje, ze je ext4 /home pripojeny, ale v nautilu mam volnych jenom 10Gb, misto tech 250..
<_hubert_> Aha, jsem debil, uz mlcim, vsechno je, jak ma. :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<_hubert_> Jak se jmenuje ten balik, co umoznuje vybirat baliky podle ucelu? Neumim si vzpomenout..
<FrostyX> tasksel
<FrostyX> nebo normalne synaptic
<_hubert_> Tasksel, to je ono, diky. :)
<_hubert_> A hned odmitnout prechod na novou verzi. :D
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<g0dk1ll3r> hello!
<g0dk1ll3r> i have a question about the czech language. can anyone give me a proper translation?
<g0dk1ll3r> is anybody listening?
<_hubert_> Juchů, všechno funguje! :D
<FrostyX> _hubert_: gratuluju :)
<_hubert_> Jo, každopádně díky za podporu. :) Ještě otázečka.. Nevíte, jak nastavit XChat, aby se automaticky připojil na tenhle kanál?
<FrostyX> vim
<FrostyX> v xchatu das ctrl+s, otevres sit ve ktere mas kanal #ubuntu-cz, das edit a tam je checkbox na autologin
<_hubert_> Aha, díky. :) Btw. Funguje mi ta diakritika? Přehazoval jsem to na utf-8. :)
<FrostyX> ja ji vidim v poradku
<_hubert_> Uvidíme, jestli i ostatní. 
<_hubert_> Já se na to.! Jak to, že mi apache hlásí 403 do složek na /var/www, ale soubory fungují? 
<_hubert_> Vyřešeno chmodem, proč já se prvně zeptám a pak přemýšlím? :D
<zabicka_hubert>  /me je první žába, s rootovskými právy. (:
 * zabicka_hubert je překvapen, že to sakra nefunfuje!
<yunife> zabicka_hubert, jako co nefunguje, jako sudo rm fr /, taky som sa divil, ze to osetrili na root zlozku :-D
<zabicka_hubert> yunife: Ne, nefingovalo mi to /me. :D Jinak, /var/www/ jsem samozřejmě ošetřil chmodem. (:
<yunife> zabicka_hubert, dal si 000 ? :-D
<FrostyX> tak jsem prave zjistil, ze jsem na zitra po trech letech objednany k holici :-D ... to bude komedie. doufam ze tam ma nejaky hrabe
<zabicka_hubert> yunife: 7777, to už se i samo posílá po ICQ. :D
<yunife> zabicka_hubert, 4 sedmicky :-D
<zabicka_hubert> FrostyX: Já se tomu úspěšné vyhýbám rok a hodlám pokračovat. (:
<yunife> FrostyX, ide ti, ked tam premyslam, ja som u holica tiez zo 3 roky uz nebol :-D
<FrostyX> no, ja tam byl naposledy pred prijimackama na stredni skolu. to jsou skoro presne 3 roky zpatky :-D
<zabicka_hubert> Sakra, to už máte pořádné vlasy, co? :D
<FrostyX> ja skoro do pulky zad :-D
<zabicka_hubert> Kecy! :D Připadám si nevyvinutý. :D
<yunife> zabicka_hubert, :-D 
<yunife> neviem ako vy chlapci, ja si to radsej ostriham sam, ako by som mal platit niekomu tak draho za vykosenie
<yunife> naviac sa nikam nemusim trepat, ostriham sa doma a hocikedy :-D
<FrostyX> ja jsem zas tak strasne liny to resit, ze to proste neresim :-D
<zabicka_hubert> Já to vidím, že se ještě do 18ti neostříhám, nechce se mi. :D
<FrostyX> dobrej plan :)
<yunife> vole budu z nas opice :D
<yunife> a uploaduju a uploaduju a uploaduju :D:D
<zabicka_hubert> :D
<yunife> som dal seedovat ubuntu cd 11.04, hold nech prispejem k distribucii
<yunife> uz som uploadnul 142% CDcka :D:D:D
<zabicka_hubert> :D Já ne, já nemám 11.04 rád. :D
<yunife> p2p je mocnej nastroj :-)
<yunife> keby vsetky sluzby boli p2p, tak hackery nemaju sance vyradit nejaku siet :-D
<zabicka_hubert> To ne, ale každý by potřeboval pořádný disk. :D
<yunife> zabicka_hubert, proc myslis?
<yunife> zabicka_hubert, dalo by sa to agregovat si myslim :-)
<zabicka_hubert> Kdyby měl z každého být seeder na všech službách...
<yunife> zabicka_hubert, nemuselo by sa vyhradne vsetky data nachadzat na jednom uzle, mohli by sa rozlozit
<zabicka_hubert> yunife: Tak to jo.
<yunife> zabicka_hubert, akurad na spravu by to bolo poriadne zlozite :-D
<yunife> zabicka_hubert, ale zaujimave riesenie by to bolo :-D
<zabicka_hubert> No to pekelně. :D Obojí pekelně. :D
<zabicka_hubert> Jdu spát, dobrou (:
<FrostyX> dobrou
<FrostyX> taky za chvilku pujdu, at tam rano vstanu
<ZOMBitch> gn ;)
<zabicka_hubert> Jo jo. (:
<Sedlakos> Prosím je tu nìkdo kdo by mi pomohl s konfigurací proftpd s mysql ? Dìkuji
<ZOMBitch> podle jakeho navodu postupujes  a co ti neni jasne? :)
<Sedlakos> nekolikrat jem postupoval podle tohoto navodu : http://www.abclinuxu.cz/clanky/site/proftpd-mysql-quota-sifrovani
<Sedlakos> pote mi to vzdy hazelo chybu "vyprsel casovy limit ... " , tak jsem delal reinstall
<Sedlakos> ted mam cerstve nainstalovany proftpd, a netroufam si dal :-(
 * ZOMBitch nema na tohle rady
 * FrostyX ma proftpd, ale jen pro jednoho uzivatele
<Sedlakos> spíš mì napadlo jestli by nebyl nìkdo tam moc ochotný mi to nastavit, udìlal bych pøístup pøes VNC na pc který je pøipojený na Ubuntu server pres SSH kde to potrebuji nastavit :-)
<ZOMBitch> :))))
<ZOMBitch> easy reseni :P
<Sedlakos> dalo by se, teda ? 
<ZOMBitch> imho vsechno jde, kdyz se chce ... ale to asi slyset nechces :D
<Sedlakos> mno spis by me zajimalo jestli by mi to nekdo nastavil :-D
<ZOMBitch> imho takhle ti to udela nekdo akorat za peniz ;)
<ZOMBitch> nebo se budes muset alespon trosek snazit :P
<Sedlakos> mno ja myslim ze to nastaveni by nemel byt velký problem otazka par minutek
<ZOMBitch> ...
<Sedlakos> a ja jsem z toho gumovy, pomalu si rvu vlasy :X
<Sedlakos> uz treti den se s tim .... otravuju :-D a bez vysledku :-(
<ZOMBitch> teprv? :D
<yunife> nj radeji tu budem kecat, nebo mu to nastavis :D
<Sedlakos> a podle vseho mi nejde zapnout modul mod_sql_mysql.c ... :-X
<ZOMBitch> yunife: kecat :D
<yunife> ZOMBitch, ty si teda ukecany :D
<ZOMBitch> :P
<yunife> ZOMBitch, to bude z tebou horsie jak se mnou :-D
<ZOMBitch> ... to mi neco pripomina :D
<ZOMBitch> (tu hrubku kazdej prehlid zejo? :D )
<yunife> ZOMBitch, aku hrubku?
<ZOMBitch> yunife: ale nic :)))))
<Sedlakos> z tebou ? :D
<yunife> jaaaj to :-D
<yunife> ma neserte, zacne pisat po anglicky a mi nebudete rozumiet uz vobec :D
<Sedlakos> mno pokud sem nedostanes cinske znaky, tak myslím že rozumiet budem :-)
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<ZOMBitch> ... dostane :D
<yunife> 私は日本試すことができます myslis neco taketo?
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<yunife> ten jazyk ma fascinuje, mozno raz sa ho naucim :-D
<yunife> netusim ako sa v nom da ale pisat na klavesnici :D
<Sedlakos> tak tomu nerozumis ani sam :-)
<yunife> zapametat si kod kazdeho znaku nie je moc mudre :D
<ZOMBitch> yunife: 01101011 01110011 01100001 01100001 00100000 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101010 01100101 01101101 00101100 00100000 01101011 01100100 01101111 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100001 00100000 01101100 01110101 01110011 01110100 01101001 01110100 00100000 00111010 01010000
<Sedlakos> tohle je srozumitelnejsi :-D
<yunife> ZOMBitch, teda, to vypada jako binarka :D
<ZOMBitch> :P
<ZOMBitch> yunife: j
<TomasBrincil> 011011010110000101110011001000000111010001100001011011010010000001110000011100100110010101101011011011000110010101110000001000000111100001000100
<yunife> ZOMBitch, nabuduce skus hexa :-P
<ZOMBitch> yunife: 6b 73 61 61 20 73 20 74 69 6d 20 63 61 6a 65 6d 2c 20 6b 64 6f 20 74 6f 20 6d 61 20 6c 75 73 74 69 74 20 3a 50
<ZOMBitch> ;0
<yunife> ZOMBitch, no vidis, to taky vypada slusne :-)
<yunife> TomasBrincil, tvoja sekvencia je neprehladna, pracuj na sebe a mozno raz sa to naucis 
<TomasBrincil> yunife: Beru si to k srdci ;o)
<ZOMBitch> TomasBrincil: 01110101 01111010 00100000 01111010 01100001 01110011 01100101 00100000 01101011 01110101 01100001 00100000 01101010 01101111 00111111 00100000 01110011 01100001 01100110 01110010 01100001 00100000 00111010 01000100
 * yunife to sa mi podarilo :D
<yunife> Sedlakos, stale to nejede?
<TomasBrincil> 010100110110010100100000011100110111010001100001011011100110010100101110001000000101010001100101011001000110000100101100001000000110101001100101011100110111010001101100011010010010000001110100011011110010000001100100011000010111011001100001011100110010000001111010001000000110100001101100011000010111011001111001001000000110101001100001011010110110111100100000011010100110000100100000001110100110111101000100
<TomasBrincil> → ZOMBitch
<Sedlakos> stale to nejde ale dostal jsem se dal, tedka to pri startu serveru haze chybu "segmentation fault" :-D
<TomasBrincil> segmentation fault mi brečel chrome jeden čas...
<ZOMBitch> TomasBrincil: 01101010 01100001 01110011 01101110 01100101 00100000 01111010 01100101 01101010 01101111 00101100 00100000 01110000 01101001 01110011 01110101 00100000 01110110 01110011 01100101 01101101 01100001 00100000 01100100 01110110 01100001 01100011 01100101 01110100 01101001 00100000 00111011 01000100
<TomasBrincil> teď mi pro jistotu nestartuje kvůli grafice Unity...
<yunife> Sedlakos, tak to je zabetonovane jak sa patri :-D
<Sedlakos> tak start serveru uz funguje ale zase kdyz se chci pripojit pres ftp klienta haze mi to "casovy limit spojeni vyprsel" ... Co s tim ? :-X :-@
<ZOMBitch> 01100010 01110100 01110111 00100000 01100111 01101110 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 00111011 00101001 , 62 74 77 20 67 6e 20 61 6c 6c 20 3b 29 , 98 116 119 32 103 110 32 97 108 108 32 59 41 , btw gn all ;)
<yunife> zeby ten deamon nasluchaval jenum na localhostu? :D:D
<yunife> ZOMBitch, ty jedes spat, to si delat velku prdel
<Sedlakos> zacne to hazet chybu az zapnu modul "mod_sql.c"
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-10
<shotek> cus, nepomoh by mi tu nekdo s ubuntu...s vkladanim get deb nechce mi to zaboha stahovat playdeb.net
<tigrid> hi lidi
<tigrid> h00ked: jsi tu ?
<h00ked> jj
<tigrid> sry vubec nvm o čem mluvíš ode mně pomoc nedostaneš :-)
<tigrid> máš už ten file upload ? :-D
<h00ked> nemam neni cas
<FrostyX> tu nekdo je i v tak nekrestanskou hodinu  ? :-D
<FrostyX> dobre rano vsem :)
<tigrid> i tobe frosty :-)
<tigrid> h00ked: nevadi jen jsem se ptal :-)
<shotek> jedna se o zdroje  softwaru, ostatni zdroje....a po pridani zdroje to stale z toho zdroje nejde stahovat pise to, ze je spatne pripojeni nebo spatna adresa zdroje...ale vse je vporadku...neni tam jeste neco co se musi povilovat nebo tak neco
 * FrostyX nema ubuntu, takze asi neporadi
<FrostyX> tohle jsi cetl ? http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/P%C5%99id%C3%A1v%C3%A1n%C3%AD%20zdroj%C5%AF
<shotek> jo to je jasny podle toho jsem to vkladal, ale stejne marny
<FrostyX> no nic, ja jdu koukat na BBT
<Windors> Nazdar
<FrostyX> hoj
<Windors> Myslíte že by som rozťahal cez wine COD2 na tak 50 FPS? pýtam sa hlavne kôly grafickej karte (Ati 5250) myslím že s procákom RAM a podobne by problém byť nemal
<Windors> bože nie 5250... 4250...
<FrostyX> neni lepsi reseni nez to zkusit
<Windors> ach a ja som si chcel dopredu ušetriť sklamanie :)
<FrostyX> Windors: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2609  .... vypada to, ze by to fungovat melo. ted uz jen zalezi na ovladacich grafiky
<Windors> ovládače som aktualizoval hneď po nainštalovaní Ubuntu teda hneď ako mi ponúklo aktiváciu ovládačov
<shotek> cus, jeste jsem chtel vzest dotaz..proc mi nejde zvuk ve hrach...??
<shotek> asi jsem uplna lama na ty ubuntu
<Windors> máš to vysvetlené na ubuntu wiki
<Windors> musíš vypnúť zvuk napr z pesničiek alebo z filmov
<Windors> inak čo je meta?...nechápem to je to na ubuntu wiki..možno je to tým že som slovák a nepoznám všetky české výrazy
<shotek> dik za info
<Windors> ide ti to v poriadku?
<FrostyX> Windors: jako meta balicek ?
<Windors> napr sneženie na obrazovke sa zapína ctrl+Meta+F12 no a ja nechápem čo je tá meta :D
<shotek> tak to stale neslape a v terminalu se to zda byt ok
<FrostyX> jo tak.
<Windors> shotek skús hru spustiť s padsp príkazom 
<shotek> co toje:)
<Windors> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Hry/%C4%8Cast%C3%A9%20probl%C3%A9my tu to máš presnejšie
<shotek> to to mam pred tu cestu napsat padps
<FrostyX> Windors: a neni to nahodou Win tlacitko ?
<Windors> môže byť ale neviem...ešte som to nespúštal len sa pýtam lebo som nevedel čo to je
<Windors> ako Ubuntu mám 1 deň som viac než spokojný ale treba sa ešte veľa učiť :)
<shotek> asi to preinstaluju na windowsy
<FrostyX> kvuli zvuku ve hrach ?
<h00ked> vyhlasuju stanne pravo!
<h00ked> takze vsichni vstyk :D
 * FrostyX sedi a vstane nejdriv az dostane hlad
<h00ked> teoreticky budu mit vecer pres 30 tisic
<h00ked> ovsem pokud mi vyjdou tikety :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: fer, kolik z toho dostanu ja? :D
<freax> Iceweasel a Icedove.. na to si asi nikdy nezvyknu.. nevite proc to tak udelali?
<FrostyX> imho kvuli licenci nebo podobne blbosti
<FrostyX> freax: http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceWeasel
<freax> FrostyX: bylo mi jasny ze to bude kvuli nejaky ochranny znamce, nebo kvuli necemu takovymu, ale chtel sem vedet o co presne jde.. uz sem o tom nasel clanek... 
<freax> FrostyX: dik :)
<_hubert_> Lidi!!! :D Jdu na tu průmyslovku! ((((:
<filip89> gl
<FrostyX> taky se pridam ke gratulacim :)
<_hubert_> Díky. (: Poslední místo, ani jsem tomu neuměl uvěřit. (:
<leskoo> _hubert_, na jakou ?
<_hubert_> leskoo: Střední škola umělecká a průmyslová Opava. www.strojka.opava.cz
<leskoo> _hubert_, puvodne jsem tam chtel jit ;)
<_hubert_> leskoo: Kecy! :D
<leskoo> ale mohli jsme podat jen jednu prihlasku a nechtel jsem dojizdet a maj dost na hovno intr a stravovani, tak jsem to riznul do br
<leskoo> _hubert_, urcite tam potkas mojeho kamose, bude ve ctvrtaku ;)
<_hubert_> leskoo: A jméno?
<leskoo> Marek Hanáček
<_hubert_> No, já jsem ve společnosti celkem tichý, takže nevím, uvidíme. (;
<leskoo> to je celkem fuk ;)
<leskoo> ale je tam :)
<_hubert_> Tak to jo. (:
<FrostyX> mel si jit za nama do br. aspon by byl komu predat server :-D
<leskoo> FrostyX, mas pravdu :D
<_hubert_> Jo, kdybyste napsali před pár měsíci. :D
<FrostyX> tjn
<leskoo> _hubert_, ja ti psal :D
<_hubert_> leskoo: No jo, ale to bylo taky tak trochu pozdě... :D 
<leskoo> tak trochu ? ne jeste se to dalo stihnout :D
<_hubert_> No, však jo, jenom pár měsíců... :D
<leskoo> :)
<_hubert_> Ale jak tak koukám na fotky ze soboty, lituji čím dál víc...
<leskoo> FrostyX, co bylo v sobotu ? krome URP ?
<FrostyX> no URP :-D
<FrostyX> _hubert_: ukaz fotky :)
<_hubert_> H00ked je má na blogu. (: A liberik myslím taky.
<leskoo> FrostyX, jsi i jinde nez na irc ? :D
<h00ked> ja tam mam jen par co sem fotil ja ;)
<FrostyX> leskoo: jsem na icq a dote :-D
<leskoo> FrostyX, na icq sice jsi ale ne ze by jsi zrovna odpovidal :D a Dotu vypni to je zlo :D
<_hubert_> h00ked: Který jsi Ty? :D
<h00ked> http://blog.ubuntu.cz/clanek/ostravska-natty-release-party
<h00ked> prvni fotka vlevo vzdau
<h00ked> vzadu
<_hubert_> Pruhované triko?
<h00ked> jj svetr :D
<_hubert_> Jaj, jaký je rozdíl? :D
<h00ked> svetr je teplejsi :D
<_hubert_> Aha! :D Hele, kolik tam bylo slečen/paní?
<h00ked> s nami dve
<h00ked> celkem asi pet
<_hubert_> Dosti dobré, všechno ubunťařky?
<FrostyX> to je nejdulezitejsi vlastnost holek :-D
<_hubert_> Jistě. :D Heleďte, není teď ve čtvrtek irc meeting?
<_hubert_> No nic, jdu, brou. ;) :)
<freax> prosim vas nevite jak nastavit kdy se ma baterka v ntb zacit nabijet a kdy ma prestat s dobijenim?
<FrostyX> to jde ?
<freax> jo jo.. na ThinkPadu by se to melo nastavit pomoci tp_smapi
<FrostyX> hadam ze zrovna moji SL510 se to netyka :-D on je to thinkpad akorat tim napisem na viku
<freax> hh... a proc? :) treba to taky umi ;)
<freax> ted jestle nainstalovat to +KSRC        := /usr/src/linux-headers-$(KVER)/
<freax> shit... tohle ne :D
<freax> jestli nainstalovat to tp_smapi ..na Ubuntu to bylo za par vterin ale Debianu se nejak nechce..
<freax> *jeste
<FrostyX> kouknu se pak na net :) to me zajima
<FrostyX> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi#SL_series_and_IdeaPad
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-11
 * yunife Skype kupil microsoft, co myslite, budu este vychadzat verzie Skype pre linux? :-D
<freax> bry rano :)
<_hubert_> Dobré. :)
<_hubert_> Ach jo, chtělo by to nový PC. 
<freax> _hubert_: v lete si das brigadku a novej kompik je doma ne? :)
<_hubert_> freax: Jo, brigáda bude. Otázkou zůstává, jestli za ty peníze nový PC pořídím...
<freax> _hubert_: taky by se mi hodilo nejakej novej Teckovej ThinkPad :) 
<freax> _hubert_: zalezi co mas za naroky a jak dobrou mas brigadu :D
<_hubert_> No, ona je to brigáda, jakože přigáda, myslím, že za nějakých šest, nebo sedm tisíc... 
<freax> _hubert_: tak si najdi jeste druhou :) a chces ntb, nebo vylepsit desktop? 
<_hubert_> Já nevím, imho by byl lepší ntb....
<_hubert_> Něco takového: http://eshop.pc-rescue.cz/?Mode=Sti&StiId=123072
<_hubert_> Ikdyž... 
<freax> _hubert_: spis si kup tenhle: http://www.czechcomputer.cz/product.jsp?artno=87116
<_hubert_> Proč do toho doháje cpu OS? 
<_hubert_> *cpou
<freax> _hubert_: a kdyz budes vic setrit, tak bych sel asi do tohohle: http://www.czechcomputer.cz/product.jsp?artno=90084
<freax> _hubert_: jo s tim me taky serou no :-/
<_hubert_> Pak se všichni diví, že drtivá většina populace jede na widlích.... Myslím, že ten druhý by nebyl nic moc, chyběl by mi numerický blok...
<_hubert_> Ale na druhou stranu mě láká klitoris... Jede to pod ubuntu?
<_hubert_> A vůbec, freax, co Ty děláš na irc?
<freax> _hubert_: uprimne bych numerickou na notebooku nechtel.. kdyz tam je, tak te to bud moc siroka svine, nebo je to na ukor klavesnice.. si zvyknes mackat cisla jinde ;) jinak trackpoint jede pod linuxem bez problemu bez ovladacu..
<freax> _hubert_: jak jako co tu delam? :)
<_hubert_> Å kola nic? :D
<freax> _hubert_: mam zkouskovy, takze sem doma a mel bych se ucit O:) ale i kdybych mel skolu tak nic nebrani tomu abych tu byl :D
<_hubert_> Jo takhle. :D Ty teď půjdeš do čtvrťáku, že?
<freax> _hubert_: ted budu koncit ve skole..
<_hubert_> Aha, jo takhle.
<h00ked> tak, posledni dil SGU zkouknut, nezbyva, nez rict Sbohem StarGate, bylo to krasnych 14 let
<_hubert_> A jo vlastně, poslední díl. 
<freax> kam se hrabe StarGate na TBBT :P
<h00ked> tjn, ale TBBT jeste porad neni kultovka :D
<FrostyX> TBBT je super, ale tu prvni serii asi neprekonaj. 
<freax> h00ked: pro me je to uz ted kultovka.. nevim.. SG nikomu neberu, ale me to nejak nenadchlo..
<freax> FrostyX: nevim no.. podle me si TBBT porad drzi hodne slusnou uroven...
<h00ked> Shamy
<h00ked> Why they call us Shamy? :D
<freax> :-D
<FrostyX> uroven si drzi, ale prvni serie byla uzasna. a ted ? temer vsechny sceny s amy mi prijdou akorat tak trapne. 
<freax> FrostyX: no... jak ktery :) 
<freax> ale segra Raje je zase kost jaxvine :D
<FrostyX> souhlas
<freax> prosim vas nema tu nekdo zkusenosti s localmodconfig?
<supersasho> caute pani a dama.. potreboval by som jednu drobnost chcem si skopirovat stavajuci linux na inu particiu aby som mal zalohu v pripade mojej nesikovnosti.. ide o to ze doteraz som to robieval s "cp -a" lenze tam sa neukazuje progress bar, tak ze ci mi rsync -aP moze posluzit rovnako, alebo su tam nejake odlisnosti oproti cp?
<supersasho> ZOMBitch: h00ked:
<h00ked> jo za zase, ja byl dneska hodny :D
<supersasho> tak smeroval som to hlavne na vas dvoch lebo o vas viem ze viete :) ostatnych az tak nepoznam :)
<h00ked> ja bych udelal pres gparted klon disku na jiny :D
<h00ked> prip. pokud nepotrebujes i rozdelene partice - /, /home, /boot a swap, tak imho pres cp 
<Windors> Nazdar
<rabgulo> pekny den
<supersasho> dal som to cez cp a siel spat :-D
<h00ked> supersasho: a co, podarilo se? :D
<supersasho> h00ked: noo data su tam, len update-grub sa nejak netvari ze by chcel spolupracovat
<supersasho> a uz som spravil aj bootable tu particiu a aj tak na nu nejak hadze bobky
<h00ked> jebat na to, jdu na sestou serii futuramy :D
 * ZOMBitch it is stone reality ... :P
<Leskoo> zdravim je tu nekdo ?
<_hubert_> Jo jo. (:
<ZOMBitch> tedy nikdo neni ... :P
<ZOMBitch> *tady
<_hubert_> Teď nevím, jestli si to nemám brát, jako urážku. :D
<ZOMBitch> :P
<Leskoo> panove tak potreboval bych radu :D
<Leskoo> nainstaloval jsem virtualbox, ale nevytvoril se mi vboxdrv modul
<Leskoo> a v /etc/init.d/ nemam vboxdrv
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-12
<h00ked> bry rano
<h00ked> :(){ :|: &};:
<rabgulo> zdravim
<Leskoo> rabgulo, Ahoj
<h00ked> :))
<shotek> cus, furt mam problem se zvukem ve hrach co jsem povysil tak to nejde....??
<rabgulo> shotek: ako sa to prejavuje, ten problem. aku mas zvukovku a aky zvukovy system pouzivas (cistu alsu, alebo pulseaudio...)
<rabgulo> ?
<shotek> cus,  pulseaudio, zvukovka na sb128 starej kram,  ale ve hrach to ani nehnipne...
<shotek> na janoutech to slo pak jsem povysil a ticho...
<rabgulo> shotek: v terminali pozri "alsamixer"
<rabgulo> ci nemas niekde "mute".
<shotek> master 1000 a pcm 100 a u  vostatnich mm...je to spravne
<rabgulo> shotek: to neviem, zalezi od toho co su to za kanaly. je dobre vyskusat dat niektore "hore". to uz si usud sam, ktore (davat na max mic, ti v tomto pripade nepomoze atp.)
<rabgulo> shotek: no a potom skus pustit nejaku hru v okne a v terminali si pozri "dmesg" ak to vypise nejaku zvlastnost so zvukom, bude vediet viac.
<shotek> aha aha
<rabgulo> *budes vedeit viac
<rabgulo> *vediet
<rabgulo> shotek: tak co ti napisal "dmesg"? v poriadku?
<shotek> je tam toho moc ale furt ten zvuk nejde a to sem tam vytah na max co slo
<shotek> evel, low) -> IRQ 22
<shotek> [   45.239881] VIA 82xx Audio 0000:00:11.5: setting latency timer to 64
<shotek> [   46.022369] audit_printk_skb: 9 callbacks suppressed
<shotek> [   46.022379] type=1400 audit(1305185493.895:15): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=1109 comm="apparmor_p
<shotek> asi tohle se tyka zvukovky...hej
<rabgulo> shotek:  no to posledne uz ne. ale to je jedno. este pozri jednu vec. otvor si hru v okne a porzi sa do nastaveni hlasitosti v "pulseaudio volume control" (ci jako tomu je)
<rabgulo> shotek: inak o akych hrach sa bavime, dufam ze nie cez vino (wine)
<shotek> ted nato koukam a zda se vse pozapinany...jinak pres wine to neni a u zadny to ani nehlesne..
<shotek> to je past
<h00ked> ty vole zabit duchodce
<rabgulo> shotek: zalezi od toho, kolko mas casu. podla mna keby si odjebal to pulseaudio a prerobil si spravne prava, tak aby si mohol ako user pristupovat k "audio" (to je grupa), tak by ti to mozno slo. ak za ten cas vsak vies zarobit 10€-15€, tak si kup radsej nejaku lepsiu a kompatibilnu zvukovku. predsa len SoundBlaster je uz vykopavka :).
<rabgulo> ci pockaj z toho dmesg, pozeram, ze si ma oklamal, ziadna sb128 ale "VIA 82xx Audio"!
<rabgulo> daj "lspci" a postni vystup
<shotek> sam nevim co tam je
<shotek> ale asi jo ted to tu ctu taky
<shotek> a co ze mam s tim vystupem udelat...???
<rabgulo> posli mi vystup "lspci | grep udio"
<rabgulo> nech vieme co je to za zvukovka.
<shotek> uz to jde nevim jak jsem to udelal, ale slapeto
<shotek> :)
<shotek> jeste mam par problemu muzu se jeste optat...???
<rabgulo> :D
<rabgulo> shotek: a co si spravil?
<rabgulo> ze to naraz ide.
<shotek> v tom lulse audio jsem se naposlat vrtal, takze asi tam
<rabgulo> shotek: sak k veci sa pytaj, ak niekto bude mat chut a cas, tak odpovie. ak nie, tak ostane ticho... :D
<shotek> tj:)
<shotek> dneska uz toho bylo asi dost necham to na zitra..diky za tvuj cas
<rabgulo> hop. prepacte, to bolo nechtene.
<h00ked> nevite nekdo kdo se stara o open magazin?
<_hubert_> Kluci, \n se píše mezi uvozovky, nebo mimo?  :D
<FrostyX> mezi
<FrostyX> ale musis mezi "\n" mezi apostrofy ti to nebude fungovat
<_hubert_> Jo jo, díky. ((: 
<_hubert_> Debilní js!!! Kdo to doháje vymyslel?
<mkiklhorn> h00ked: liberix, Vlastu jsi videl na #RPOVA
<h00ked> vlasta jo?
<h00ked> ze sem tam nasel jeden muj clanek co sem psal pro abclinuxu :D
<h00ked> mkiklhorn: je vidis, s tebou se budu muset nejak vyrovnat za ten listek za vlak :)
<h00ked> omg proc jsem si vybral tak debilni tema....
<FrostyX> h00ked: tema ceho ?
<h00ked> absolventky
<FrostyX> a co sis vzal
<h00ked> inteligentni firemni sit
<h00ked> asi jdu na pivo.. :D
<_hubert_> 127 hodin je dobrý film! ((:
<FrostyX> _hubert_: mas ho s dabingem, nebo titulkama ?
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Titulky! ((:
<FrostyX> ja prave taky. jenze vzdycky kdyz si v noci chci pustit film, vzpomenu si, ze to mam s titulkama a nechce se mi cist. asi si to pustim odpoledne :-D
<_hubert_> Já u toho programuju a stíhám obojí. :D
<FrostyX> to mam pak z obou hovno :-D. k programovani patri metal :)
<_hubert_> Já metal nemusím.. Já poslouchám Nohavicu, ale u toho se pracovat nedá.. :D
<freax> na kodeni jedine dnb :P :)
<FrostyX> :-D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> http://bit.ly/jTVr1N U tohohle se perfektně kódí. :D
<FrostyX> uz to piratim
<freax> kdyz uz makat u nejakyho videa tak u neceho co sem uz videl, protoze jinak nic neudelam.. nejlepsi je to u nejakyho serialu kterej mam najetej :)
<FrostyX> je videt ze to vsichni delame dost podobne
<_hubert_> Jo jo. :D Ale REC je fakt dobrý horor jak prase... Bál jsem se, jako ani u Kruhu ne.. :D
<FrostyX> me tu bud hraje hudba, nebo dr.house, 2,5 chlapa, nebo simpsnovi
<_hubert_> 2,5 chlapa, to už jsem dlouho neviděl..
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: +1, ale asi vestsi vyber :)
<freax> ja si jedu muziku, 2,5 chlapa, simpsonovi, pratele, joey a nebo red dwarf :)
<FrostyX> jeste koukam na BBT, ale u toho se programovat neda
<ZOMBitch> freax: rd jedu momentalne :)
<freax> ZOMBitch: rd je nejvic mazeec :) skoda, ze si ho nemuzu vymazat z hlavy jak Holly Agatu abych se na nej moh kouknout znova aniz bych to znal :)
<_hubert_> Nevíte, jestli můžu nahrávat dve mikrofony najednou?
<ZOMBitch> freax: :D
<FrostyX> o cem je rec ? :)
<ZOMBitch> red dvarf
<FrostyX> aha
<ZOMBitch> w :)
<ZOMBitch> bylo moc daleko :)
<_hubert_> Zaprcaný javascript! Který nedopíchaný kretén vymyslel něco tak oplzlého?! To i písmenkovou polívkou bych to naprogramoval líp!
<Amynka>  boze
<Amynka> co to je za trolla ten _hubert_ 
<Amynka> no jo hlucin
<Amynka> _hubert_: nech me hadat studujes banskou
<_hubert_> Amynka: Ne-e, vycházím základku. :D
<Amynka> _hubert_:aha tak to jo..
<Amynka> henryxjs: delas ksp?
<Amynka> _hubert_: 
<Amynka> _hubert_: proc mas proboha ubuntu? :D
<_hubert_> Protože funguje, narozdíl od windlí. ((:
<Amynka> jasne..
<Amynka> decko co neumi zachazet z windows uzasny
<Amynka> a desny programator..
<FrostyX> Amynka: nesol ho tak :)
<Amynka> _hubert_: musis vzit mys a klikat kote..
<Amynka> FrostyX: proc ne? :D
<FrostyX> bo je v pohode
<_hubert_> Amynka: Mňau. 
<Amynka> je mu tak 12
<Amynka> a rika nedopichany
<Amynka> a furt tu nadava
<Amynka> :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> Amynka: jen mu dej ;)
<Amynka> a nevi ze nko se pise do uvozovek
<Amynka> :D
<freax> a jeee... kdo se tu vzbudil :-D
<Amynka> _hubert_: v cemto programujes v php?
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> freax: a rikala sem si kam se mi ztratil registr.. :D
<FrostyX> jezis takova skoda ze ja zrovna musim jit umyt nadobi a jit se psem. Zrovna kdyz Amynka zacala perlit :-D
<_hubert_> Amynka: Jo, jasně, teď budu za debila. :D Jak v čem?
<Amynka> FrostyX: jen jdi ty podpantoflaku :D
<Amynka> _hubert_: kolik ti je?
<_hubert_> Amynka: 15.
<freax> Amynka: a ja si zase rikal, ze tu provokaterku uz nekdo priskrtil :D
<Amynka> _hubert_: tak to jo
<Amynka> konecne decko na irc
<Amynka> ktere neni chytrejsi nez ja
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> uz sem zacinala z tech smradu co vfurt vymysli algoritmy mit mindrak :D
<Amynka> freax: ale no tak chybela bych ti :D
<Amynka> _hubert_: kam des na stredni? :)
<_hubert_> Amynka: Na průmyslovku. ;)
<Amynka> mam pro tebe zasadni otazku zajima me co se v 9te tride uci v matice
<Amynka> _hubert_: reknes mi to prosiM? :)
<Amynka> _hubert_: v ostrave?
<_hubert_> Amynka: No, momentálně je to velice zajímavé a zajisté užitečné dělení úseček.  U Opavy. ;)
<Amynka> _hubert_: ach takze nejaky vektory a podobny oplzlosti ?
<Amynka> _hubert_: vis co je vektor?
<Amynka> jen me zajima jak se zmenila uroven skolstvi nechci te nijak urazit
<_hubert_> Kdepak, nevím. Vím tak maximálně o vekrorové grafice, to je tak všechno. ;)
<Amynka> _hubert_: samouk rozkosne..
<Amynka> _hubert_: jaky obor sis vybral na prumyslovce?
<_hubert_> Amynka: Nečekaně informatiku.
<freax> takovej vyslech :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<_hubert_> Klucíí, co je to děvče zač? ):
<Amynka> freax: hled si registru nebo vypadnes z pameti :D
<Amynka> _hubert_: no jo uz mlcim zajimal me presne obor
<Amynka> jakoze nazev ;)
<Amynka> necekane informatiku bych asi pochopila i bez tve odpovedi :D
<_hubert_> Nečekaně.
<Amynka> _hubert_: a ucite se lomene vyrazy?
<Amynka> v matice..
<Amynka> to je neco jako x-1/x+1
<freax> _hubert_: co je zac? tvoje nova nocni mura :-D bude horsi nez Fredy z Elm Street :-D
<_hubert_> Lomené výrazy, hm, jo, to jsme brali.
<Amynka> freax: pff
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> _hubert_: diky..
<Amynka> aspon muzu svorne prohlaist ze neexistuje kanal na irc kde by me mel nekdo rad.. :D
<Amynka> _hubert_: uz te necham bejt.. ale diky.. :)
<Amynka> boze to se zas loguje
<_hubert_> Bez urážky, viděl jsem REC, Záhadu Blair Witch, Kruh a spousty dalších, ale o tomhle výslechu se mi bude zdát ještě nějakou chvíli. :D
<Amynka> jeste mi vojtech vynada ze desim deti.
<Amynka> sorry vojtooo
<Amynka> :D
<freax> :-D
<Amynka> TomasBrincil: uz mas maturitu?
<Amynka> :D
<freax> dalsi na rade? :-D
<FrostyX> Amynka: chod sem casteji :-D
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> FrostyX: z tveho nicku mi byva ponekud chladno
<Amynka> priznam se..
<Amynka> :D
<FrostyX> pockej v lete. jeste mi budes dekovat .. :-D
<Amynka> ty jo nevedet co je vektor ale znat vektorovou grafiku to mi pripomina jako byt na matfyzu..
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> FrostyX: uu :P zmrzlinka:D
<Amynka> FrostyX: co si vubec ty zac kolik ti je?
<Amynka> :D
<freax> :-D :-D :-D
<Amynka> co je sem nemocna a mam pridat n-log2(n) nulovych sloupcu do matice
<Amynka> a nechce se mi
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> ale uz mam algoritmus co to dela.. skoro
<freax> Amynka: mela bys v tom mit system... ber to treba podle abecedy aby si na nikoho nezapomnela :-D
<Amynka> brka znam ten me nema rad
<FrostyX> neboj, ona si to odskrtava ..
<Amynka> flacka znam
<Amynka> FrostyX: freax takze ste na rade vy hosi
<Amynka> :D
<freax> shit... ze ja nedrzel hubu... pokracuj v tom tvym randomize :-D
<Amynka> freax: dneska ti to slusi.. mas novy uces?
 * FrostyX ma 18 roku a "studuje" prumyslovku
<Amynka> FrostyX: rozkosne.. a vis co je vektor?
<freax> Amynka: jeee dekujuuu... konecne si nekdo vsimnul :-D
<FrostyX> no vzpominam si, ze o necem takovym matikarka mluvila
<Amynka> freax: to vis obcas je potreba si poradne prohlidnout registry
<Amynka> FrostyX: co studujes za obor nejaky informacni technologie?
<freax> Amynka: aaah.. zapomen uz na registry :-D
<Amynka> freax: okej
<FrostyX> kdyz jsem nastupoval, jmenovalo se to "elenktronicke pocitacove systemy". ted to prejmenovali na vic cool "inofrmacni technologie"
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> promin
<freax> Amynka: rozkosne... :-D slovo dne? :-D
<Amynka> FrostyX: jo to udelali i na moji elektrprumce v havirove :D
<Amynka> FrostyX: vy tam nemate fyziku jako predmet?
<Amynka> FrostyX: not really :D
<Amynka> freax: not really
<Amynka> boze proc mate vsichni nicky na strejny pismeno
<freax> asi je to v mode... na moji stredni to kdysi udelali taky :-D
<FrostyX> meli jsme. v prvaku a druhaku.
<Amynka> freax: kolik ti je?
<Amynka> FrostyX: jaky programovaci jazyky u vas uci? :)
<freax> Amynka: googli :-D
<freax> Amynka: :-P
<FrostyX> freax: divej, stihne aj tebe :-D
<Amynka> freax: asi ti zacnu znova rikat registre
<Amynka> na debilbuntu.cz to nemas
<FrostyX> C, C++, C#. Ale tak nahovno, ze nikdo neumi zadny ani trochu :-D tzn co se nenaucis sama, jako by nebylo
<Amynka> FrostyX: to je normalni
<Amynka> jo cekala sem ze c#
<_hubert_> Jo, jasně, najdenou mi přestane fungovat scrollTo. Já se jdu onunload.
<Amynka> c# je shit
<FrostyX> +1
<freax> Amynka: :D
<freax> Amynka: zvlastni jak ma tvuj nick takovy silny spojeni se zviratama... nejvic me bavi Jorksir Amynka :D
<Amynka> jj
<Amynka> to je no
<Amynka> freax: ja mam hodne nicku
<freax> Amynka: a na xchatu si mela? taky Amynka? :-D
<Amynka> freax: not really bedrunecka.cz
<freax> Amynka: hmm.. zvlastni. to mi neco rika i kdyz teda na xchat nelezu... 
<freax> Amynka: uz si to vygooglila? :P :)
<Amynka> freax: to sem mela?
<Amynka> sem nemocna a ten firefox je moc bily mi to vypali oci
<Amynka> freax: tenhle nick nickde nevidim..
<freax> Amynka: to chce stahnout jas a tmavy tema do nej ;-)
<freax> Amynka: musis projet ubuntu log ;) ten toho vi :/
<Amynka> freax: tak na to vazne nemam cas ani chut
<freax> Amynka: to je mi jasny :) nakodi co potrebujes a jdi spat kdyz ses nemocna a komp ti jeste k tomu vypaluje oci ;)
<Amynka> freax: nekodim na to je mi moc blbe..
<Amynka> ale spat taky nemuzu
<freax> Amynka: tak jdi spat ne?
<Amynka> freax: nejde mi usnout
<_hubert_> Jooooo, po týdnu disfunkce to šlape!!!
<Amynka> _hubert_: co hello world?
<freax> :D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> Vtipné. :D
<_hubert_> Ale ne, dělám chat. ;)
<Amynka> nechutne podradna prace
<Amynka> ale kdyz te to bavi
<_hubert_> Lepší, než po večerech vyslíchat lidi. ;)
<Amynka> za prve je to vyslychat
<freax> Amynka: takovej problem mam obcas taky :/ ale da se to resit :)
<Amynka> a za druhe nejsi clovek
<freax> :D
<_hubert_> A co jsem, channel bot? A za hrubku se omlouvám. ;)
<Amynka> to nevim ale sem lidi nechodi..
<_hubert_> Hmm, nechci vědět, co se nachází mezi Tvým monitorem a Tvou židlí..
<Amynka> nemam monitor
<Amynka> ani zidli
<Amynka> takze asi nic
<Amynka> jak se rika dukaz sporem..
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> freax: je na me zlej..
<Amynka> fracek.. :D
<FrostyX> ted jsem si vzpomel na xchulia. jaktoze uz sem nechodi ? vy ste mu zaridili ten ban ? :-D
<Amynka> chybi ti?
<freax> Amynka: malaaa :-D
<freax> FrostyX: jj... ma ban :)
<FrostyX> jen jsem si na nej ted vzpomel :-D
<Amynka> freax: =)
<Windors> Nazdar
<FrostyX> hoj
<TomasBrincil> Amynka: Nemám
<_hubert_> Čau čau.
<TomasBrincil> čau čau :)
<Windors> a ja že to tu už zdochlo :D
<_hubert_> No nic, chlapci a podivné cosi, co si říká Amynka, já jdu spát, dobrou. :)
<Windors> gn
<freax> aaah... proc sou vsechny filmy na ktery bych mel chut zatim jen v TS :-/
<FrostyX> lamer zas zabiji ....
<FrostyX> <a> Nevíš, kolik času je na zkoušku z UTI?
<FrostyX> <b> Dokud se nerozbrečíš.
<Windors> hh
<Windors> zasraný ubuntu :D
<Windors> vyhodiť to aj s notasom von oknom :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Windors> absolutne nejde spustiť akcelerované prostredie
<Windors> jaztyk tiež dobre nainštalovaný teda aspoň píše a v Emphaty podčiarkuje každé slovo ide mi to na nervy :D
<Windors> Frosty akú verziu máš?
<freax> Windors: stejne je k nicemu.. tak co se vztekas :D
<freax> Windors: v nastaveni bude nejaka kontrola pravopisu ;-)
<FrostyX> ceho verzi ?
<Windors> chcem som hodiť screenlets na plochu aby som videl teplotu procáku
<Windors> Ubuntu
<FrostyX> nemam ubuntu :)
<Windors> a čo máš?:D
<FrostyX> ArchLinux
<freax> Ubuntu channel a vetsina lidi tu ani Ubuntu nema :D
<Windors> nj je to traps :)
<Windors> ja som rozmýšlal nad Fedorou kedže toto Ubuntu 11.04 síce prepnuté na Ubuntu Clasic má toľko bugov že mi z toho ide vysrať oko...
<freax> Windors: hmm... Unity.. 
<freax> Windors: tak si nainstaluj 10.04 LTS :P :)
<Windors> nemám tam Unity...mám zapnuté Ubuntu Classic takže to beží normálne na gnome paneloch nie na Unitoch..
<freax> Windors: jo jasny.. sry.. sem to nejak prehlid. tak kdyz nepouzivas Unity, proc sis vubec instaloval 11.04? :D proc ne 10.04? je tam nejakej vyraznej rozdil kdyz nepocitam Unity? (to je otazka.. sam nevim)
<Windors> Náá lebo lenivosť je sviňa :D
<Windors> 11.04 bolo prvé čo som mal po ruke keď som kúpil nový notas :D
<Windors> no a ešte W7 ale ten mám na PC aby som nemusel hry zapínať cez wine :D
<Windors> inak priehladné okná sa dajú nastaviť kde? ten čo poradí dostane odmenu 
<FrostyX> rekl bych ze tohle http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Compiz%20Fusion je to, co hledas
<FrostyX> ale kdyby ti to rozbilo gnome, tak me si potom nestezuj :-D :-D
<freax> :-D
<Windors> veď práve toto som už skúšal a hádaj čo sa stalo :)
<freax> anketa... xfce, fluxbox, enlightenment nebo uplne neco jinyho? :)
<Windors> začala blikať obrazovka ako divá a nakoniec resetlo OS a nechcelo sani načítať....:D
<Windors> idem sprcha brb
<Windors> -AFK
<FrostyX> no vzdyt to rikam ze tyhle compizy a podobny udelatka sou strasna silenost :-D
<FrostyX> no nic, ja jdu spat. mejte se tu
<freax> FrostyX: taky.. dobrou
<TomasBrincil> http://www.youtube.com/user/thelonelyisland#p/u/1/lQlIhraqL7o
<TomasBrincil> gn
<FrostyX> TomasBrincil: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9AcG0glVu4 :-P
<TomasBrincil> Co to je za diskárnu?
<TomasBrincil> Lol xD
<Amynka> omg
<TomasBrincil> Myslim, že takovouhle hudbu bych uměl taky zahrát a to na nic hrát neumim...
<FrostyX> jo, dalsi takovej
<FrostyX> bych te chtel videt :-D
<TomasBrincil> No offence, ale tohle prostě není hudba :D
<Leskoo> prehlidka songu ? tak ja se pridam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIbQUQpxFW8&feature=BFa&list=PLBBAD2C22E2E74D44&index=7 :D
<FrostyX> TomasBrincil: to jsem naschval dal z tvrdsiho soudku :-D ale jinak neco normalniho http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjZpqgeiGFQ ...
<TomasBrincil> Leskoo: Můj člověk, ale je to spíš stejnej extrém jako Nemesis...
<Leskoo> TomasBrincil, s FrostyX  jsem na pokoji :D mas obcas slyset jak jeden z nas obcas trpi :D
<TomasBrincil> FrostyX: JJ, to je v pohodě, neurazí... Nightwish se mi docela líbí, přijde mi to podobný...
<TomasBrincil> Hovno? xD
<Windors> drbe vám?...
<tvaculin> Nightwish je cajicek a navic melou porad to same dokola
<Windors> ja som mal repráky naplno..teraz som asi vzbudil pol bytovky...
<FrostyX> nightwish mi prijde "trochu" jiny, ale chapu to. me zas prijde stejny vsechno elektro :-D
<TomasBrincil> Nevyznám se ;o)
<Leskoo> Windors, co sis pustil ? :D
<Windors> to čo sem hodil frosty
<FrostyX> :-D
<TomasBrincil> FrostyX, jo myslel jsem si, že budu za debila :D Ale jak jsem psal no offence, každýmu se líbí něco jinýho...
<tvaculin> libivy metal z ceskych luhu a haju, teda spise moravskych je napr. www.ssoge.com
<TomasBrincil> Lol, tohle mi padlo jako návrh :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxhAxlMrdIo&feature=fvwrel
<Windors> aspoň mi poradte ako vyriešiť to aby nepodčiarkovalo každé slovo čo napíšem v Emphaty...ide niekde vypnúť kontrola gramatiky?
<tvaculin> to bude nekde v nastaveni, ne? :)
<Windors> no tak to mi aj došlo :-*
<tvaculin> nerikej, ze si to mam zapnout :)
<FrostyX> TomasBrincil: ten Oops I did it again je dokonalej :-D
<TomasBrincil> Mi to padlo jako návrh vpravo, jsem tam viděl britney, řikám wtf xD
<TomasBrincil> znáš rebecu black? :D
<TomasBrincil> originál: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CD2LRROpph0
<FrostyX> si to pust, poslouchej a sleduj klip ... -D
<TomasBrincil> parodie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzfQwXEqYaI
<FrostyX> jen vim ze si z ni delaj prdel na aumojekoule ... :-)
<tvaculin> Windors, Upravit > Nastaveni > zalozka Kontrola pravopisu ;)
<freax> Windors: otevrel si vubec to nastaveni? :-D
<tvaculin> mam obavy, ze ne :)
<TomasBrincil> omg xD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku7IBaYcCHM&feature=related
<FrostyX> TomasBrincil: tohle je pekny cover .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZT0TonelnY (na lady gaga tusim)
<Windors> problém je že ja tam v upraviť nastavenia nemám:D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, ten je dokonalej
<Windors> tvle už to mám :D
<TomasBrincil> jj :D
<Windors> nemal som tam nastavenia ale predvoľby som ja kus chuja omg :D
<tvaculin> jeste ze se umis pochvalit :)
<TomasBrincil> nejlepší je ta mature v jungli, nevim jak se to jmenuje :D
<TomasBrincil> xDDD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZ9vkd7Rp-g
<TomasBrincil> nechápu na čem jede, ale chci to taky :D
<Leskoo> TomasBrincil, to znam :D :D
<Leskoo> to bude kokain :D
<TomasBrincil> maj to někde na e-shopu?
<Leskoo> jj, v kolumbii
<FrostyX> nechtel ja jsem jit nahodou spat  ? :-D no nic, mejte se tu, ja uz fakt mizim :-D
<TomasBrincil> musim taky, ráno přípravy na poslední zvonění...
<TomasBrincil> mi těch osm let uteklo jak hovno...
<Leskoo> TomasBrincil, gympl je peklo :D
<TomasBrincil> Jsem zvědavej kde budu nakonec za tři měsíce :D
<Leskoo> pokousis se jit na vysku nebo na urad ?
<TomasBrincil> Jsem přijatej předběžně na FEL na KME a ještě budu asi dělat zkoušky na Kyberu.
<TomasBrincil> ČVUT
<Leskoo> tak to GL :)
<freax> ja chci zpatky na stredni :-(
<Windors> no mňa asi *ebne...teraz sa mi dosrali gnome panely...
<Windors> nefunguje na ne téma...toto ja už nechápem si pripadám jak dofajčený omg :d
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-13
<h00ked> bry rano
<h00ked> lol amynka vcera zase jela.. :D
<Amynka> njn
<Amynka> aspon si mas co cist smiraku
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> tak co kote, uz jsi presla na ubuntu a nase super truper vyborne unity? :D
<rabgulo> zdravim
<ok2cqr> dobre dopoledne
<FrostyX> hoj
<h00ked> hm... při kopírování na jeden disk se mi vždycky zaseká celej systém... asi s nim něco nebude v pořádku... :D
<supersasho> h00ked: obdivujem tvoje diagnosticke schopnosti :-D
<h00ked> to vis, ja jsem kral diagnostiky :D
<Windors> Nazdar
<FrostyX> cau
<Windors> naznamená wine wine is not emulator?:D lebo na wiki je zaradený medzi emulátormy lol :D
<rabgulo> je to medzivrstva, ktora sice doslova neemuluje, ale virtualizacia to tiez nie je, takze to takzo zaradit.
<Windors> nj ale nemuseli to zaradiť rovno medzi emulátory :P
<FrostyX> jo a pak to nikdo nenajde
<Windors> možné to je no
<rabgulo> tak to zarad ao novej kategorie. bude sa to volat "transformacne medzivrstvy"
<rabgulo> :D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, dneska je smrťák ? :D
<Leskoo> nebo zitra ?
<FrostyX> zitra
<h00ked> http://wowfan.cz/novinky/live-stream-public-test-realm-42/1/
<h00ked> za par minut :p
<Leskoo> to bude v álejích nablito, mozna tam bude kali :)
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> snad nebue chcat
<h00ked> uz pres 50 lidi to sleduje... to jsem zvedavy, jak se s tim ten stomegac popere :D
<Leskoo> FrostyX, jo to doufej :) 
<_hubert_> http://www.alza.cz/lenovo-thinkpad-edge-e520-cerny-1143-5tg-d236265.htm ?
<_hubert_> Musí chat umět PMka?
<yunife> dobry vecer prajem vsetkym
<FrostyX> tobe taky
<_hubert_> Takzéž.
<h00ked> vypada to, ze redaktor na sport.cz je asi slusne ozraly...
<_hubert_> h00ked: Copak?
<h00ked> sparta po trech minutach vedla 4:0
<h00ked> potom jenom 1:0, pak dali dalsi gol a hned vedli 3:0
<_hubert_> :D :D
<h00ked> dva goly zatim vstrelil hrac "Nikdo"
<h00ked> asi pujdu delat redaktora do sport.cz
<h00ked> vypada to, ze dostavaji hooodne dobre drogy a v hoodne velkem mnozstvi :D
<_hubert_> Abys pak nepsal o dostizích závodních leguánů... :D
<h00ked> klidne :D
<h00ked> a navic... aspon by to byla sranda :D
<h00ked> leguan cislo 5 prave zmenil barvu a zmatl tak leguana cislo 9, ktery se vyboural a cislo 5 je nyni ve vedeni
<h00ked> :D
<_hubert_> Ehm... Myslím, že barvy mění chameleoni.... :D :D
<h00ked> no prave D
<h00ked> :D
<_hubert_> :D :D :D 
<_hubert_> Hoodně kvalitní drogy. :D
<h00ked> hm... a dalsi sjetej...
<h00ked> Celkovou částku prosím uhraďte co nejdříve na náš účet (nejpozději do 13. 5. 
<h00ked> 2011). Teprve po připsání částky na náš účet bude registrace platná.
<h00ked> to je krasa... mam necely ctyri hodiny, skoda ze to je jina banka... :D
<_hubert_> Ajajaj, kam jsi to vlezl? :D
<h00ked> android devcamp
<h00ked> neni dneska patek 13teho? :D
<_hubert_> Možná... :D
<_hubert_> Neznáte někdo textový editor, co umí šablony?
<yunife> sablony?
<yunife> nautilus :D
<yunife> narob si sablony ake chces a uz budes iba subory vytvarat :D:D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> Super. Ve chvíli, kdy dopíšu komplet projekt začnu shánět lepší editor. :D
<h00ked> nano nestačí?
<_hubert_> Nano? Já používal gedit celou dobu... Ale nenašel jsem makra a šablony imho taky neumí... Zlenivěl jsem na PSPadu..
<_hubert_> Aha, nano. :D Neříkej, že v tom píšeš..
<freax_> nano neeee.. vim :)
<_hubert_> Já bych měl strach v tom něco psát..
<_hubert_> Achjo, proč není brasero ochotný vypálit 3,8Gb? Pořád zjišťuje velikost..
<Windors> Dobrý večer prajem :D
<_hubert_> Taky, taky.
<Leskoo> zije tady jeste nekdo ?
<supersasho> tak trocha
<Leskoo> nevi nekdo o nejakem konvertoru, redukci, ramecku diky kteremu by bylo mozne dat misto cdrom mechaniky do ntb HDD ?
<freax_> Leskoo: co mas za notas? 
<Leskoo> Acer extensa 5635
<Leskoo> *5635G
<supersasho> neviem ci je to rozmerovo kompatibilne
<Leskoo> kdyby byl nejaky kablik ktery by mel na jedne strane to co je na cd mechanice a na druhe strane standartni sata tak by se to tam vlezlo
<supersasho> no neviem jak na ntb ale ak je tam sata tak by to mohlo ist teoreticky, len napajanie by si musel riesit nejak
<supersasho> moznoze by sa to dalo, ale to len teoretizujem sry :)
<Leskoo> Mechanika je taky sata, ale ma daleko mensi konektor
<Leskoo> http://www.1topstore.com/images/products_images/unfurl/laptop-dvd-rom-ide-adapter-1335.jpg
<Leskoo> ten cerny konektor vlevo  je sata + napajeni mechaniky, a chtelo by to redukci na normalni sata + napajeni
<Leskoo> tak po dvou mesicich hledani jsem nasel co jsem hledal http://www.dealextreme.com/p/50-pin-laptops-ultra-dma-hdd-cd-dvd-to-sata-adapter-driver-free-15388 :D diky za pomoc :D
<Leskoo> kurva, to funguje uplne obracene nez chci
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-14
<Leskoo> proc si tady povidam sam ?
<_hubert_> Sakra, proč to Brasero nefunguje? :(
<_hubert_> http://daftpunk.themaninblue.com/ hatlamatla5 powa. :D
<_hubert_> Hrajete někdo The Game? :))
<hubert_> http://chat.cekuj.net/ Taková primitivní věc a já se s tím seru víc, jak týden..
<_hubert_> Přiznejte se, kdo z Vás na ten chat vlezl? :D
<tvaculin> ja ne :)
<_hubert_> Ach jo, ještě na tom budu muset krapánek máknout. :D
<h00ked> dobry chat
<h00ked> Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '<', expecting ')' in /home/users/hubert/chat.cekuj.net/web/chat.txt on line 38
<h00ked> :D:D:D
<h00ked> ty vole
<h00ked> providerovi DNSka zatim drzi, cumim jak puk :D
<ZOMBitch> :P
<h00ked> a v pondeli bych snad uz mohl mit IPv6
<h00ked> po dvou mesicich...
<ZOMBitch> :))
<h00ked> to mi vlastne pripomina... ze ten muj stolety router asi IPv6 nezvladne :D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: co to je 802.3u ? :D
<h00ked> podle wifi to je 100mb ethernet
<h00ked> to je nejaka picovina, nebo jen v alze prisli na to, ze neco takoveho existuje a ted to cpou vsude? :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nemam cas pico, musis na googla :P
<h00ked> google mele celkem sracky... :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: btw neni to nejakej protokol na atari? :D
<h00ked> to snad ne :D
<h00ked> vidim to ze si zase poridim nejake lego (mikrotik)
<supersasho> hosi ked si chcem prekopirovat obsah particie (vzhladom na rozdielne velkosti particii sa mi dd moc nepozdava) tak staci "sudo cp -a"?
<supersasho> ok zadal som zle cestu, mozem kopirovat 15GB znova :(
<servilus> zdravim
<h00ked> hoj
<servilus> ono mal by som taku jednu otazocku / problemik snad mi s tym budete vediet pomoct
<servilus> mam disk rozdeleny - na c je nainstalovany win na d je vsetko ostatne ( hudba filmy hry sw...) nainstaloval som si ubuntu 11.04 cez wubi chcel by som sa opytat ako sa dostanem ku suborom na d-cku ( tam kde je ubuntu nainstalovane) par veci som si uz precital bohuzial postupy na ktore som narazil mi nepomohli (napriklad program chcel GNOME ktory tuto verziu ubuntu zhodi)
<servilus> patram po tom s prestavkami asi od tretej nad ranom
<h00ked> mista -> disk ?
<servilus> c-20Gb d-300Gb
<h00ked> nevite nekdo jak vyresit online streaming plochy?
<servilus> neviete ako sa dostat ku nainstalovanim aplikaciam (pokusam sa dostat hlavne ku gnome pracovne prostredie) instalujem cez ,,centrum softveru ubuntu,,
<Leskoo> h00ked, slysel jsem o aplikaci Terminator, ale nemam tuseni jak to fakčí
<yunife> dobry vecer prajem vospolok 
<Leskoo> yunife, Ahoj
<yunife> Leskoo, ty si tu novy? nick mi moc nehovori
<Leskoo> yunife, novy se rict neda, spis nevyrazny
<yunife> Leskoo, nj, jak sel dnesny den? 
<Leskoo> yunife, celkem pohoda akorat ted zacalo chcat a budu muset jit v desti do hospody 
<yunife> Leskoo, esteze ja taketo problemy nemusim riesit :-D
<Leskoo> yunife, :D kdyz mam ty narozky tak si tam s kamosema skocim :D
<yunife> Leskoo, ja neoslavuju :-D
<Leskoo> :D 18 mas jen jednou :D
<Leskoo> dam si prvni legalni pívo :D
<yunife> Leskoo, :-D tak to aj 19 budes mat jenom jednou :-D
<yunife> Leskoo, veru to mas pravdu :D
<Leskoo> :D :D
<yunife> Leskoo, uz sa nebudes musiet bat policajnej razie
<yunife> Leskoo, ale pozor, kupovat alkohol 17 rocnym je stale tresne :D:D:D
<Leskoo> yunife, ja ty ostatni neznam :D jsem tam sam za sebe :D
<yunife> Leskoo, :D:D:D
<DarkKnightCZ> zdravim, nema tu nekdo vetsi zkusenosti s ftp protokolem pres bash? (potrebuju stahnout veskery obsah po prihlaseni na ftp vcetne podslozek...)
<DarkKnightCZ> ok, tak nic, wget to zvlada skvele
<rabgulo> zdravim
<yunife> :-D
<yunife> rabgulo, cauko
<rabgulo> prosim vas, viete ci funguje tato zvukovka VT1708S "na linuxoch"?
<rabgulo> nasiel som len toto - http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-VIA
<rabgulo> mozno sa to hardwarovo hlasi ako VIA8237
<rabgulo> a to je jedno, prinajhorsom pouzijem PCI kartu. :P
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-15
<yunife> krasne dobre rano prajem vsetkym, aj u vas sa tak mraci ako u nas??
<kotrcka> zdravim.. je mozne zapisat obraz 11.04 na USB disk pomocou dd? skusil som a nenabootovalo :-(
<ok2cqr> kotrcka, také zdravím, budeš ten obraz dělat z Ubuntu?
<kotrcka> opensuse
<kotrcka> :-)
<kotrcka> a nemam tam teda usb-creator
<cortex_sk> kotrcka: unetbootin si skusal?
<kotrcka> mam len unetbootin, ale je nejaky problem
<cortex_sk> hm mne to s n im z opensuse fungovalo vzdy
<cortex_sk> :/
<kotrcka> ked kliknem na vyber ISO, tak unetbootin spadne a je tam hlaska:
<kotrcka> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<kotrcka> klauncher(14536) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 
<kotrcka> kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<kotrcka> Chyba segmentácie
<cortex_sk> hm
<cortex_sk> btw lidicky kto ma doma uz tie prasive harky na scitanie ludi?
<cortex_sk> enbolo by jednoduchsie keby kazdy dostal rovno cip do hlavy?
<cortex_sk> a nepozna niekto sposob ako to odignorovat?
<kotrcka> a vo vybere je len 10.10 alebo starsie.. takze zatial idem cestou 10.10 a upgrade na vyssiu verziu.. 
<kotrcka> :-)
<cortex_sk> kotrcka: ty si vyberas z unetbootin distribuciu hej?
<kotrcka> teraz hej
<cortex_sk> a z isa si to skusal?
<kotrcka> ale ta hlaska je vtedy, ked som si vybral ISO, ktore je na disku
<cortex_sk> aha
<cortex_sk> hm
<cortex_sk> :D
<cortex_sk> blbe
<kotrcka> to hej
<cortex_sk> a ina verzia unetbootin?  niekde v opensuse build service pohladaj
<kotrcka> to su prave situacie, ked by som si povedal, ze "keby som mal windows, uz som za vodou" :-D
<cortex_sk> lol
<ok2cqr> kotrcka, nemá ten unetbootin i nějaké cmd parametry?
<kotrcka> zatial skusam binarku priamo z webu unetbootin a ta nepada pri vybere iso.. tak uvidim
 * Leskoo http://www.dealextreme.com/p/super-large-stress-reliever-for-guys-10544 "AntiStres" !
<sranda> zdar decka, moc se nedostanu na net a nemuzu to narychlo nikde najit
<sranda> pri prepnuti do terminalu alt+F1 SE MI NEZOBRAZUJE podlesnich cca 5radku
<FrostyX> sranda: cau. Nejak nechapu jak se muzes "nedostat na net", kdyz jsi na IRC :)
<sranda> no sedel jsme do ted v hospe s wi-fi, ale t uz valim, tak to poresime priste, nebo to snad najdu
<sranda> mejte s erkasne
<Leskoo> Dneska to tady žije !
<_hubert_> Leskoo: Bylo i hůř.
<h00ked> mnohem hur :)
<Leskoo> h00ked, jestli mnohem hur, tak to tady tak tyden v kuse nikdo nenapsal ne ?
<h00ked> mozna i dyl, netusim :D
<Leskoo> :)
<Leskoo> divali jste se na hokej ?
<h00ked> hoke co?
<h00ked> jo ty myslis to synchronizovany brusleni s klackama? ne :D
<Leskoo> jj :D presne to :D jak se par maniku nahani za kulatym kusem gumy :D
<h00ked> nic, du se valet do postele
<_hubert_> http://www.multitool.org/Leatherman-Tool-Group/Large-Tools/2010/10/24/mut.html
<_hubert_> Krásná mašinka. :)
<Leskoo> _hubert_,  otec a bratr maji starsi verze tohohle
<Leskoo> znamej to pozhanel od americkych vojaku :)
<_hubert_> Hej, ale tenhle kousek je prostě nádherný, dokonalý, perfektní... 
<_hubert_> Sakra, peníze za brigádu měly padnout na noťas! :D
<Leskoo> _hubert_, notebook je prava ruka informatika, proto ma FrostyX  dva :D
<_hubert_> :D Dvě pravé ruce? :D Chudák.. :D
<Leskoo> zadna ruka leva :D
<_hubert_> Musí vypadat trochu bizardně.. :D
<Leskoo> je to metalista :D takze ano vypada :D
<_hubert_> :D :D
<_hubert_> SAkra, už mám dva sny. :D 
<_hubert_> No nic, jdu spát. brou. 
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-07
<Ratten> cau.. jak se da v php pocitat: kdys mam 20 jablek kolik procent je 6 jablek ?
<Ratten> vim ze se to pocita bezne pres trojclenku
<Ratten> ha tak uz vim
<17WAAC25Z>  /join #ubuntu
<Sinuhed> brejden
<Sinuhed> vim ze muj dotaz neni o ubuntu,ale treba se tu nekdo ozve. shanim pomoc s arduinem mega 2560
<Chinese_soup> tady ti sotva nekdo odpovi na dotaz o ubuntu a ty by ses jeste chtel ptat na Arduino? :)
<Chinese_soup> pokud umis anglicky zkus #ardunio
<Chinese_soup> *#arduino
<Chinese_soup> @ freenode (ten samy server, co tento kanal)
<Sinuhed> Chinese_soup, dik;-)
<Chinese_soup> neni zac
<Sinuhed> Chinese_soup, jak to ze tu nikdo neodpovi ani o ubuntu?
<Sinuhed> Chinese_soup, ty neco potrebujes s ubuntu?
<Chinese_soup> nn
<Chinese_soup> ja jsem staly navstevnik :)
<Chinese_soup> spis "pomaham"
<Chinese_soup> ( = pisu "solved; next" )
<Chinese_soup> jen, ze tu probehne spoustu dotazu
<Chinese_soup> ale odpovi se jen tak na polovinu
<Sinuhed> Chinese_soup, alespon nekdo pomaha ;-)
<Chinese_soup> bud proste lide nevedi nebo tu nejsou atd. :)
<Sinuhed> Chinese_soup, tak ubuntu ma super wiki navody takze nevim co jeste lidi hledaj:-)
<FrostyX> Neni se cemu divit. Kdyby lidi neodchazeli dve minuty potom co se zeptaj, mozna by bylo zodpovezenych dotazu mnohem vic :)
<Sinuhed> FrostyX, nj, ale oni to neznaji :-)
<Chinese_soup> oni si mysli, ze jim to dojde na email!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Sinuhed> asi a i s obrazkama :D
<FrostyX> v topicu je "popiste problem a vyckejte odpovedi (muze to trvat i pomerne dlouho)". Jasneji uz to vysvetlit nejde :-D
<Chinese_soup> je to moc vzadu
* Chinese_soup changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Neptejte se, jestli se muzete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popiste problem a vyckejte odpovedi (muze to trvat i pomerne dlouho). | Kanal moralni podpory pro Ubuntu (doporuceno kodovani UTF-8). Nez se zeptate, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/. |  Delsi texty vkladejte na http://pastebin.com/ | Log: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<Chinese_soup> sice nedava smysl, ze se maji zeptat
<Chinese_soup> a az pak zkusit, nez se zeptat
<Chinese_soup> ... :D
<Chinese_soup> ale tak mne je to fuk, je tu -t, tak at si to nekdo upravi :)
<FrostyX> co ti prijde, ze nedava smysl ?
<FrostyX> "Neptejte se, jestli se muzete zeptat"  ?
<Chinese_soup> "ptejte se rovnou" a za tim "nez se zeptate, zkuste"
<Chinese_soup> bfu precte zacatek
<Chinese_soup> uvidi "ptejte se"
<Chinese_soup> udela break;
<Chinese_soup> a napise problem
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> ale on to stejne nikdo necte
<Sinuhed> jdu mejte se
<Chinese_soup> sbohem
<FrostyX> bb
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Chinese_soup, to uz mas script na to ne?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-08
<back> mam spusteneho pidgina ale neviete ako vyvolam aj jeho menu ked mi niekto napise som schopny mu odpisat pac mi okno vyskoci na plochu
<back> ale ja sa do nejakeho contact listu vobec nedostanem je to nejaka featura toho 12.04?
<back> aa to je nejaky bug :D stacilo to killnut 
<flack-Z> to v tom unity je bezne ze menu okien sa nachadza vzdy v hornej liste obrazovky?
<Chinese_soup> jo
<flack-Z> hmm
<flack-Z> to je otravne :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-09
<jdrab> ho ho ho..
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-10
<Hejsek> Zdravím, nemá tu někdo zkušenosti s rozběhnutím League of Legends na Ubuntu 12.04?
<Nethe> lol hodte oko na tu diskuzi :D http://www.abclinuxu.cz/poradna/programovani/show/167819
<Chinese_soup> oc ose sakra snazis?
<Chinese_soup> *o co
<Nethe> jaj
<Nethe> nic
<Nethe> pardon
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Nethe> jsem nevedel ze to vidite taky kdyz to delam na jinym kanale :D
<Nethe> toz tohle jsem fakt nechtel
<Chinese_soup> samozrejme
<Chinese_soup> je to globalni na serveru
<Nethe> nastavoval jsem bota no :D
<Chinese_soup> takze kdyztak priste /part #ubuntu-cz :-)
<Chinese_soup> nez azcnes nastavovat bota :D
<Nethe> jo asi jo
<Nethe> neuvedomil jsem si to, omlouvam se
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-11
<Amynka> kdo de na ubuntu party
<Amynka> deti
<Nethe> a co ted
<FrostyX> napiste mi nekdo prosim. at nemusim spoustet druheho klienta
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: smrdis
<FrostyX> jaj, ja jsem pako. jeste raz. naposled :)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: smrdis
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-13
<Nethe> aha :D
<Ravensun> Ahoj. Jsem na Release party zjistil, že ubuntu cz má také IRC kanál. A náhodou se mi sem podařilo připojit. Měl bych ale takovou prosbu za BFU. Šlo by někde na wifi udělat příklad jak se připojit na kanál ubuntu-cz z empathy? Já si s empathy teď hrál, ale nejsem schopnej to nějak donutit aby se to sem připojilo.
<Ravensun> pardon oprava: Wiki
<TadeasParik> Ravensun, http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/X-Chat
<TadeasParik> Ravensun, http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/IRC
<Ravensun> No možná mě budete mít za totální nepower lamu, ale ty odkazy jsem prošel a příklad jak se na empathy (default chatovací aplikace v mnoha distribucích s gnome) připojit k IRC jsem nenašel.
<Ravensun> To je jedno, necháme to být, Třeba na to příjdu a na wiki to pak doplním. Páč BFU potřebují příklady jak se co dělá a né "skripta". Teda aspoň tak bych to viděl.
<TadeasParik> Empathy blbne, nejlepší je ten x-chat
<Ravensun> Aha
<Ravensun> Díky
<TadeasParik> k x-chatu si doinstalujte i tento balík xchat-indicator, protože jinak ho nebudete mít v horním panelu pod tou obálkou, viz https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/762193
<Ravensun> Tadeasi Není to nějaká vychytávka pro Unity? páč mě u X-chat v gnome3 asi nic nechybí... (nevadí že tykám?)
<TadeasParik> Ravensun, ne, nevadí, ano je to pouze pro unity
#ubuntu-cz 2013-05-11
<Aeyesx> Hi! Mám takovej přiblblej dotaz > Je možné na ARMovém Wine spustit win32 aplikaci ??
#ubuntu-cz 2014-05-11
<Guest39741> nazdar lidi 
#ubuntu-cz 2019-05-07
<mhb> susancalavera: ahoj
<susancalavera> mhb: ahoj?
<mhb> :)
<susancalavera> jsem uplne zapomnela, ze tu idlim...
<mhb> susancalavera: nikdo tady nemluvi?
<mhb> :(
